# (Possible) Nematode. Good or bad???



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello!

I recently found a few of these (5 or so in the last couple of weeks) bumming around my newest tank. Ive accepted that these are possibly nematodes  However, my question is, is this a harmless variety or the type that Id have to blowtorch my tank to get rid of ? ???

The tank is frogless but is seeded with springtails. I have not yet been able to tell if the springtail population has been disturbed by these.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Do not despair - these are not nematodes (which are not necessarily bad anyway). These look like fly larva which, in this case, are harmless and will mature into potential food for your frogs


----------



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

I looked into that more and that is definitely what it looks like! Specifically, fungus gnat larvae (I cant believe I didnt think about that haha) What a relief  

Thank you for the information! 
I appreciate it


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yup, fly larvae. Given the picture I'll only say Nematocera and probably something within the Psychodomorpha. I friggin' hate keying out larvae. So happy I only have to deal with ticks right now.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you may be confusing Nemertean, with Nematode. Nematodes are usually harmless. It's Nemerteans that wipe out springtails, and require nuclear warfare to eliminate.


----------



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

Pumilo said:


> I think you may be confusing Nemertean, with Nematode. Nematodes are usually harmless. It's Nemerteans that wipe out springtails, and require nuclear warfare to eliminate.


Hahaha you're correct I had them confused thank you for the clarification!


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Pumilo @Boog,

Since we're busy clarifying: I think there is a general misconception on the board about nematodes vs nemerteans vs flatworms.

Nematodes are microscopic worms that are usually benign (which is good because they are extremely common) - but some species are parasites of frogs and fish. Often, people confuse other parasites for nematodes (flukes are one example).

Nemerteans are worm-like organisms that mostly lives in the ocean but there are also terrestrial species in warm, wet climates. Although these _could_ be a pest in vivaria, all of of the mentions of nemerteans on dendroboard (that I've seen) are actually terrestrial flatworms.

Flatworms are diverse group of organisms. The vivarium pests is often Rhynchodemus sylvaticus- but it is certainly not the only terrestrial flatworm that could be a problem. There are large and colorful species that some keep as pets in their own right - these often prey on earthworms.

Flatworms will decimate your microfauna and, especially at night, are quite capable predators for fruit flies.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I do believe you're right. There are some neat youtube videos of them attacking and eating various prey, including one taking on a spider.


----------

